# Resident Evil: Retribution in der Filmkritik: Überflüssige Vorbereitung auf das große Ende



## SandroOdak (20. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Resident Evil: Retribution in der Filmkritik: Überflüssige Vorbereitung auf das große Ende* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Resident Evil: Retribution in der Filmkritik: Überflüssige Vorbereitung auf das große Ende


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. September 2012)

Ich sehe den Film nicht ganz so negativ, weil zumindest die beiden Vorgänger noch eine ganze Ecke schlechter waren. Vor allem Afterlife...
Und anstatt nur auf die negativen Aspekte einzugehen, wie in dieser Kritik, finde ich muss man auch ganz klar hervorheben, dass sich einige Sachen verbessert haben. 
Klar geht es in dem Film nur um Action und Effekte. Aber zumindest das macht Teil 5 wesentlich besser als die Vorgänger. Deswegen bin ich insgesamt eher positiv überrascht, auch wenn der Film natürlich kein Glanzstück ist


----------



## makke12345 (20. September 2012)

Ich war gestern in der Premiere in Bochum und fand ihn super  Definitiv auf Blu Ray gekauft !


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. September 2012)

Ich fand die ersten drei Teile nicht schlecht, aber Afterlife hat mich so dermaßen enttäuscht, dass ich es bereut habe, die Bluray gekauft zu haben und nun nicht wirklich die Lust verspüre, mir den neuen anzuschauen.


----------



## Dyson (20. September 2012)

Früher galt sowas als Trash-Movie, und die hatten ja auch einen gewissen Scharm, aber mit diesem Millionen Budget geht der Trash Bonus für mich flöten.

Das der Regisseur nichts taugt war schon nach dem 2. Teil offensichtlich, kaum zu glauben das sich für solche Jobs keine besseren Leute finden lassen.


----------



## Longinos (20. September 2012)

Ellis, Ellis, who the fuck is Ellis. Nach dem ersten teil kam nur noch lageweile bei mir auf!


----------



## OField (20. September 2012)

Zusammenhangslos Elemente aus den Spielen in einen Film verwurschtelt. Gott, ich glaube sogar Uwe Boll könnte das besser.


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. September 2012)

OField schrieb:


> Zusammenhangslos Elemente aus den Spielen in einen Film verwurschtelt. Gott, ich glaube sogar Uwe Boll könnte das besser.


 
Definitiv nicht  Im Vergleich zu den Uwe Boll Filmen sind alle Film der Resident Evil Reihe Oscar würdig


----------



## SandroOdak (21. September 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Film nicht ganz so negativ, weil zumindest die beiden Vorgänger noch eine ganze Ecke schlechter waren. Vor allem Afterlife...
> Und anstatt nur auf die negativen Aspekte einzugehen, wie in dieser Kritik, finde ich muss man auch ganz klar hervorheben, dass sich einige Sachen verbessert haben.
> Klar geht es in dem Film nur um Action und Effekte. Aber zumindest das macht Teil 5 wesentlich besser als die Vorgänger. Deswegen bin ich insgesamt eher positiv überrascht, auch wenn der Film natürlich kein Glanzstück ist


 
Ich mochte die Vorgänger eigentlich auch. Gerade Teil 1 und 3 finde ich bis heute sogar richtig sehenswert. 2 und 4 sind für mich "so lala". 5 Hat mich halt extrem enttäuscht, weil der Film für den Resident-Evil-Kanon einfach nichts beiträgt. Für mich einabsoluter Lückenfüller bis zum sechsten Teil und ich empfand schon Afterlife als kleinen Lückenfüller.

Wenn es aber ums Hervorheben guter Aspekte geht, habe ich tatsächlich einen weiteren vergessen zu erwähnen: 3D. Die Effekte sind tatsächlich ziemlich gut ausgefallen. Ein Kaufgrund wird 3D für mich zwar nie werden, dafür hasse ich diese Brillen einfach zu sehr. Aber schlecht 3Difiziert ist der Film sicher nicht.


----------



## BorKon (21. September 2012)

1-3 waren noch ok. Der Dritte teil ab dem letzten drittel etwas dumm. 4. Teil, oh Gott! 5. bin ich etwa nack der haelfte raussgegangem.

Was mich besonders beim vierten u fuenften teil nervt ist dieser riesige Zombie. Wer kleidet ihm? wieso geben sie ihm riesigen hammer?


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. September 2012)

SandroOdak schrieb:


> Ich mochte die Vorgänger eigentlich auch. Gerade Teil 1 und 3 finde ich bis heute sogar richtig sehenswert. 2 und 4 sind für mich "so lala". 5 Hat mich halt extrem enttäuscht, weil der Film für den Resident-Evil-Kanon einfach nichts beiträgt. Für mich einabsoluter Lückenfüller bis zum sechsten Teil und ich empfand schon Afterlife als kleinen Lückenfüller.


 
Wobei sich storymäßig ja seit dem zweiten Teil eigentlich sehr wenig getan hat. Charaktere und Location ändern sich seitdem ab und zu, aber an der Lage von Alice tut sich ja nicht sehr viel...
Ist es den überhaupt bestätigt das der 6.Teil der letzte Teil ist? Kann ich mir nämlich eigentlich nicht vorstellen, solange die Filme finanziell erfolgreich sind (und das sind sie) schiebt der Regisseur glaube ich einfach alle 2 Jahre einen Neuen nach


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. September 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ist es den überhaupt bestätigt das der 6.Teil der letzte Teil ist? Kann ich mir nämlich eigentlich nicht vorstellen, solange die Filme finanziell erfolgreich sind (und das sind sie) schiebt der Regisseur glaube ich einfach alle 2 Jahre einen Neuen nach


 Hängt von Mila ab. Für ein paar Filme ist sie noch fit und knackig genug.


----------



## SandroOdak (21. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hängt von Mila ab. Für ein paar Filme ist sie noch fit und knackig genug.


 
Nachdem Regisseur und Drehbuchautor Paul W.S. Anderson der Ehemann von Milla Jovovich ist, wird der einfach die Geschichte rund um Millas Fitness anpassen können. Wenns nach ihm geht, zeigt er sie vermutlich auch noch mit 72, wie sie nackt in einem Umbrella-Labor aufwacht und nicht weiß, wo sie ist und was passiert, solange er damit Kohle macht


----------



## z3ro22 (23. September 2012)

ich fand den film sehr gut. ich freue mich jetzt auf das finale.


----------



## stawacz (24. September 2012)

ein film,ein fazit.von zombies,für zombies


----------



## ING (24. September 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> ein film,ein fazit.von zombies,für zombies




die action ist ja vllt noch nett aber alles andere ist inzwischen echt 100% hirnbefreit, ich fands so schlimm das ich es nach einer halben stunde nicht mehr ertragen konnte. fand eigentlich nur den ersten film wirklich gut, danach gings immer weiter bergab.

resident evil, das cod unter den filmen


----------



## Lukecheater (24. September 2012)

ING schrieb:


> resident evil, das cod unter den filmen


 
Naja, dann müsste ja der 4te Teil von Resident Evil der Beste sein...


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (6. Oktober 2012)

BorKon schrieb:


> 1-3 waren noch ok. Der Dritte teil ab dem letzten drittel etwas dumm. 4. Teil, oh Gott! 5. bin ich etwa nack der haelfte raussgegangem.
> 
> Was mich besonders beim vierten u fuenften teil nervt ist dieser riesige Zombie. Wer kleidet ihm? wieso geben sie ihm riesigen hammer?



Capcom, denn die haben Ihn so im % Spielteil erstellt, gekleidet und mit dem kleinen werkzeug ausgestattet.


----------

